# Blueberry Port



## Steve (Jul 1, 2006)

I am looking to make a blueberry port. I have a recipe from a book, but I am just curious if anyone else has a recipe for a blueberry port so I can compare variations.


----------



## Angell Wine (Jul 1, 2006)

Add oak. Thats all have to say.


----------



## jojo (Jul 1, 2006)

please post


----------



## Waldo (Jul 1, 2006)

Might look at this one and adapt it to your taste


http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/request147.asp


----------



## Angell Wine (Jul 2, 2006)

This is the recipes I use for blackberries, you can probably convert it over to blueberries.


3-gallons
<UL>
<LI>12 lbs sugar 
<LI>12 lbs Blackberries 
<LI>1 1/2 tsp pectic enzyme 
<LI>3 Tbsp tannin 
<LI>1 1/2 tsp acid blend 
<LI>2 Camden tablets 
<LI>1 tsp yeast nutrient 
<LI>Starting s.g. 1.145 
<LI>2 small handful heavy toast American oak</LI>[/list]


stir daily for 7 days raked over at s.g. 1.050 to carboy and stir every 3 days


*Edited by: Angell Wine *


----------



## paubin (Jul 2, 2006)

Here is a recipe from Terry Garey's book













I hope this is helpful. It isn't the clearest, but my book is well used!


*Edited by: paubin *


----------



## Steve (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks for the info, I am going to try to get it going soon...


----------

